# So the dubhead wants an audi????



## DumpthaVR (Jun 15, 2004)

Alright heres the deal...
I'm in the market for a new car, currently i own a mk3 jetta vr6. I've always liked it but its almost time to put her down *aka sell it* my searching mainly consisted of a newer vr or 1.8t then 2 days ago it happened......
My friend just recently bought a 98 1.8t...although it didnt have the same go as my vr the awd system had my car outperformed ANY day of the week and a few little upgrades i'm sure i'd be left in the dust... 
What do i want from you????
I want to know Who else has made the jump from a vw to an audi? 
Happy? Disappointed? Just general overall feelings are appreciated. Thanks for reading http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by DumpthaVR at 4:22 PM 6-20-2007_


----------



## wildstallyn808 (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: So the dubhead wants an audi???? (DumpthaVR)*

I had two mk2 GTI before i just got my Audi and love it. I got a 96 a4 quattro 2.8 v6 and am loving it. I really like the luxury of the Audi too, big step up from a mk2 hatchback. DO IT!!! DO IT!! DO IT!!!!


----------



## DumpthaVR (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: So the dubhead wants an audi???? (wildstallyn808)*

Thanks for the info I love my 6 banger yet that 1.8t is very tempting, and i've seen some B-E-A-UTIFUL Avant's so its mainly a matter of hunting for the right one....
I've also heard alot of complaints about repair work being a bit pricey...Any comments on that?


----------



## Cor32rado (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: So the dubhead wants an audi???? (DumpthaVR)*

I have had to do a lot of repairs on my new (to me) A6 but every penny i spend on it is a penny well spent. I think you should keep the VW and get an audi, thats what I did!


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: So the dubhead wants an audi???? (Cor32rado)*

I've owned two VWs. A 1987 Fox GL, and a 2000 New Beetle 1.8t.
I just traded in a 4Runner and picked up an '07 A3 S-line, 2.0T, 6 speed.
I still have the Beetle.
When I first got the Audi, I was a bit worried that I'd no longer have an interest in the Beetle. But luckily, that's not happening. I actually love them both.
If anything, it's tough each morning trying to figure out what to drive. 
The Audi is definitely classier. The interior is beautiful. The 2.0T is so much more refined than the 1.8T, and just VERY smooth power. 
The Beetle is modified a bit, so it seems a bit sportier in a way. Louder, about the same power as the 2.0T at this point (although, that'll change once I chip the A3).


----------



## lampe3d (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: So the dubhead wants an audi???? (DumpthaVR)*

You will never regret going to an Audi. I owned a few VW's before buying a brand new Audi A4 1.8T Quattro Sport in 1998. The car has been flawless (no mods btw). I now have 130k miles on it and have only had to do regular maintenance along with about 1K in unexpected repairs. The car is as solid as the day I bot it. The Quattro is spectacular. I feel fortunate to have bot this vehicle. Having said that the VW's are a great car also. I just bot a '07 Touareg, it's a great vehicle.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: So the dubhead wants an audi???? (lampe3d)*

Well I just went the other way, from an Audi to a VW. But not becuase I didn't love the Audi, I just really wanted the new GTI. That said, we also just bought another new A4 Avant for my wife. Its the fourth Audi I've owned since 2000, and none of them have been to the dealer for anything but service. (I'm just addicted to new cars.) In Colorado the Quattro is priceless for skiing. I hope to always have at least one Audi in my garage. A new Audi is a purchase you won't regret.


----------



## andybates (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: So the dubhead wants an audi???? (DumpthaVR)*

i'd suggest going both ways myself. i'd also suggest consulting the volks forum, unless your heart is already set on an audi, then go pick her up and rip'r http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A2hybridVR6 (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: So the dubhead wants an audi???? (DumpthaVR)*

Previously owned an A2 GTI, built an 8v for it, cam, ported head, header, wilwood brakes, etc, drove it for around three years like that, then ripped out the 8v, stuffed in a VR6, added a quaife, coilovers, BBS RM's, pop-outs, the works, drove it like that for another 3 or so years and then came to the crossroads. It was a wonderful car but really there was not much left to do to it. It was a blast to drive, as long as it wasnt across the state, and dependable. I started looking at Kinetic's turbo kits for the VR, started to figure the cost to purpose build the VR6 to be set up optimum for a turbo and realised I would have a crapload of cash tied up in a 20 year old car. I figured why not get a car thats set up for a turbo from the factory, much easier, plus the modern convienences like AC, PS, heated seats, PW........and Quattro. started looking around and found a low mileage 2001 S4 pretty close to me, bought it, ditched the VRA2, and my Jetta, and havent looked back since. The B5 is one of the greatest cars out there as far as tuning possibilities go, from a mild chip upgrade, to a ko4 turbo swap, to the wild GT kits, how fast do you want to go? and after completeing an ASP stg3 upgrade this month on mine its just stupid fast now. Best decision I ever made...........................
heres the old Dubs,

















and the new hottness.............


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: So the dubhead wants an audi???? (A2hybridVR6)*

I've made the jump. I've had two Sciroccos, a Jetta VR6 (rare German-built '94), a '93 Corrado, '00 Golf 1.8T 5-door and then made the jump.....
A4 1.8T B6 (gone now)
S4 Cabriolet (gone now)
S4 Sedan
'84 4000 quattro
'91 200 Turbo quattro
If you're not shy about repairs, the older cars rock. You can't beat the more upscale feel though of the new ones. It's hard to go back to a VW, though the GTI makes a compelling case.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: So the dubhead wants an audi???? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_It's hard to go back to a VW, though the GTI makes a compelling case. 

It was easier than I thought it would be. I learned to love the GTI VERY quickly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: So the dubhead wants an audi???? (bcze1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcze1* »_
It was easier than I thought it would be. I learned to love the GTI VERY quickly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I had one out of the press fleet and loved it. They even make a 4-door now. 
VW has an audio input jack (plus for them), but I hate their Nav compared to Audi's.


----------



## vwfox6 (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: So the dubhead wants an audi???? ([email protected])*

Audi's suck don't do it








I could tell you were sold the minute i pulled up the driveway haha


_Modified by vwfox6 at 1:37 PM 7-12-2007_


----------



## Dana D (May 3, 2004)

*Re: So the dubhead wants an audi???? (DumpthaVR)*

I went from a '00 Jetta TDI to the A3 S-line. I loved my Jetta but the Audi is such a sweet ride. I just wish the A3 got the mpg that my TDI did.








00 Jetta - White/Black - 5sp @ 190k - B99, Up, OMI, ONccv, Panzer, mufflerectomy, H&R/Bilstein, cross/slotted, descreened, debadged, Phatbox, tint, e-codes, Borbet Type-E, Monsoon, CWP 


_Modified by Dana D at 5:34 AM 7/14/2007_


----------



## VariAvant (Jul 12, 2007)

Go for the Audi. My family went from an Audi to a VW and I still miss that thing. Don't worry about performance. Turbos work really well with ECU upgrades. That means much more go for not too much more cash. Good luck.


----------



## ThisFirm (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (VariAvant)*

Nice pics


----------



## a4 (Oct 28, 2000)

it was one of the best decisions i made going from my mk4 vr to my b5 a4 1.8t i love it go for it i dont think you will be disapointed










_Modified by a4 at 10:16 AM 7-24-2007_


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (a4)*

I have owned 5 VW's
now am in a 2006 A3, you'll never regret it
all the FUN of a VW to drive
better interior
and much better dealer service


----------



## Outlaw vdub (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (buddahvw)*

I thought I would own my mk4 forever. I had a heavily modded 01 Jetta, bought it brand new and I loved it. I was getting tired of fwd though. Plus I needed something more upscale because of work and what not. I looked at all sorts of different makes and models and I fell in love with the 07 A4 S-Line 6mt, in Ibis white. It was't the most powerful of all contenders but I knew with some mods I would be happy with it. It's been abut 1 month since I bought her and I'm still smiling. I've been in Toronto for the last 2 weeks and the only thing I miss is my car! 
I went from this:
















To this:
































The interior was the major for me. The steering wheel, the seats, just the fit and finish was superior.








I do miss the jetta. I sold it to another dubber in the local scene in Vancouver. It's weird seeing her dirvin around by someone else. I say it's still my car


----------



## robertmrome (Jul 27, 2007)

Well... I didn't make the transition form a VW to Audi... but now have an A3 and love this car!!
I had an '03 IS300 and leased an '07 A3... I lost a few of the stupid things like my heated seats and auto-dim rear view mirror but I barely look behind me in this car!!!
I also considered the GTI before I decided to go for the A3... but the A3 stole the lead when I did a few insurance quotes. Apparently, (or at least with Allstate) the A3 is insured as a station wagon while the GTI is in a sports class... so it wound up being cheaper for me to insure the A3 than the GTI!
Hope my $0.02 helps!


----------



## thebrit86 (Mar 24, 2006)

I went from a Mk3 GTI Vr6 to a 00 imola S4, let me tell you....best thing i have ever done in my life, the second i drove the car i had to have it, a week later it was in my name! and i am not looking back *at the cars behind me, as they cry* make the switch you will not regret it!!!!


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

*Re: (thebrit86)*

Most natural step you could make. You get a bit older, you still want the feel, just a little more upscale, plus you get tired of front wheel drive... next thing you know, you're in a quattro. Do it...


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: So the dubhead wants an audi???? (DumpthaVR)*

i traded my MK4 GTI for an audi TT coupe.
i have ZERO regrets!! the audi out-classes the VW in all areas from interior to performance to reliability.
but i still got some love for the dubs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: So the dubhead wants an audi???? (scoTT la rock)*

Both my father and i went from dubs to audis. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. and i can happily say that neither of us have ANY regrets whatsoever. in my case, i went from an 05 Jetta GLI with chip, intake, suspension, diverter valve, exhaust, etc. to an 07 A3 S-Line w/DSG. Going from a chipped 1.8T to a 2.0T didn't seem much of a difference at first, in regards to performance. but once i chipped the A3, it definitely blew the GLI out of the water. I love pretty much everything about this car: it's got the looks, it's got the luxury, it's got the power, and most of all...chicks dig it [MORE]. lol. They are both sporty and classy at the same time. In my dad's case, he went from an 06 Rabbit to an 06 A4 Quattro, nicely equipped. He just can't stop staring at it. We both think of the cars we used to have, but like i said...there are definitely no regrets here. 
I went from my 05 GLI:








To my 07 A3 S-Line:








My dad's old rabbit (yeah, i took his wheels







):








And the newest addition to our family:








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: So the dubhead wants an audi???? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I've made the jump. I've had two Sciroccos, a Jetta VR6 (rare German-built '94), a '93 Corrado, '00 Golf 1.8T 5-door and then made the jump.....
A4 1.8T B6 (gone now)
S4 Cabriolet (gone now)
S4 Sedan
'84 4000 quattro
'91 200 Turbo quattro
If you're not shy about repairs, the older cars rock. You can't beat the more upscale feel though of the new ones. It's hard to go back to a VW, though the GTI makes a compelling case. 


its true... the older audi's are bad ass...
'91 200 20v tqa...chipped, slammed, and wide - traded for
'90 v8qm...slammed and wide and for sale!


----------

